# Well, it's official



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Just heard them yelling in New York City, "Go home, go back where you came from. You are taking our jobs". Yes, that is exactly what they yelled at Electrical Utility workers from Alabama. 

Now, most of us have seen electrical trucks stationed from other states. Have any of you ever yelled, "Go back home"? Sounds like those are some different kind of people than the ones I have EVER lived around. 

When it gets colder within the next five days, who will they blame? 

Can't wait to hear your comments. Please add more info and lets get an accurate picture. I know "What I heard".


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn Yankees


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

So let me get this straight..... Alabama electric trucks and workers are up there trying to help them get the power back on, but they are saying go home cause they are taking jobs away? Wonder how many of those yelling to go home are actually skilled enough to jump in a bucket truck and get the power going..... 

Yeap, bring them home and let those up there get jobs fixing the power... by the time they get them hired and trained, the electric will be out for a while...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

LoL. Thats the North for you. It took me a few years once i moved down here to get used to the 'niceness'. One thing I know about Northerners, is we are taught to mind our own business. Dont talk to people unless you need something from them. If you need directions to some place, find a map and look it up. Im pretty sure its the cold winters that make Northerners so angry, but who knows. I just know that I have learned to help others out and to not turn away. I would stop and help anybody out I could. But, if anybody asks me, I didnt see anything. O*D*W


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Labor Unions dont play......


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Yeah i dont get it you need help or not? When you really need help does union really matter?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

They should pull their heads out from their asses. But there again that might be the only warm place they can go starting tonight. It's gonna be cold. Friggin stupid!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Guess when they are freezing to death.... literally; they will ask to to see the EMT's union card


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/


Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

I heard them (people) yelling, quote, *"Go back to where you came from.* *You are taking our jobs".* end of quote


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

WW2 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/
> 
> 
> *Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL*


Yes, I would expect that sort of thing from a few. Thanks for trying to distract from the truth.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

*People*

When Ivan rolled in here ( Pensacoa ) I would welcome anybody that would help . People bent over backwards to help . What they need is a boot in the ass , get a shovel ,rake,gloves,chain saws and go to work . Just don't understand sometimes .


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It occured in Seaside Heights New Jersey. The International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers, (IBEW), would not let crews from Alabama assist, unless they had a Union Card. So the Alabama boys left.*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Yes, I would expect that sort of thing from a few. Thanks for trying to distract from the truth.


Clearly you didn't bother to read the article or you could get the "truth" from the gentleman at the Alabama power company who said your post is horseshit.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Clearly you didn't bother to read the article or you could get the "truth" from the gentleman at the Alabama power company who said your post is horseshit.


:thumbup:

Some folks, as you've well noticed, choose not to inform themselves.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

WW2 said:


> Clearly you didn't bother to read the article or you could get the "truth" from the gentleman at the Alabama power company who said your post is horseshit.


 
Don't give me your bullshit about NJ unions being all fluffy and cuddly. I'm not anti union but the front door to our family business in Toms River Mall was kicked in at least three times while we were remodeling and we were all threatened once was pretty serious and the police intervened. Apparently if your a carpenter you can't work on your own building in NJ unless you wanna pay union dues.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Don't give me your bullshit about NJ unions being all fluffy and cuddly. I'm not anti union but the front door to our family business in Toms River Mall was kicked in at least three times while we were remodeling and we were all threatened once was pretty serious and the police intervened. Apparently if your a carpenter you can't work on your own building in NJ unless you wanna pay union dues.



Please show me where I made even one statement about NJ unions?


http://www.foxbusiness.com/governme...nj-causes-alabama-recovery-crew-to-head-home/

Ed Hill, international president of the IBEW, said in an emailed statement: "It is the policy of this union and the companies we represent to welcome assistance during major natural disasters -- regardless of union status."
​
Decatur said in a separate statement following Hardin's comments that its crews were held in place in Virginia pending clarification of documents received from the IBEW that "implied a requirement of our employees to agree to union affiliation while working in the" New York and N.J. areas.
Decatur said that as it waited for clarification, "we became aware that Seaside Heights had received the assistance they needed from other sources._* To be clear, at no time were our crews 'turned away' from the utility in Seaside Heights*_." 


So, this article came from FOX news AND the guy saying it is Southern and works for the power company. So, at this point if you are calling bullshit you are calling bullshit on both Fox news AND a fellow southerner. ROFL

​


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

WW2 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/
> 
> 
> *Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL*


*
 What is this this? Is this horse shit? *

I know what I heard on the radio. I heard it on several different news broadcasts. I did not jump to a quick conclusion, until I heard them clearly yelling, "Go home. Go back to where you came from".

And yes, I did read the article. And yes, I do read fiction and non fiction. Fiction is very popular and sells very well.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> *
> What is this this? Is this horse shit? *
> 
> I know what I heard on the radio. I heard it on several different news broadcasts. I did not jump to a quick conclusion, until I heard them clearly yelling, "Go home. Go back to where you came from".
> ...



Well, then your boy in Alabama is a liar because he says it didn't happen.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

WW2 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/
> 
> 
> *Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL*


*Again, was this horse shit?*


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Phone conversation with Mr. Harding General Manager of Decatur Alabama Utilities and Fox News

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1942...ape-in-nj-turns-around-alabama-recovery-crew/


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

My feelings are that if it weren't a close election in a few days in these typically Democratic states this "story" and all it implies would not have happened!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yet another reason not to listen to polls or the MSM...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> *Again, was this horse shit?*


 
What in the 5 hells are you going on about with this?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

he fell into your BS Elmiril...that's all...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I heard that there were people making there cars part time cabs. Making people stranded pay for a ride. I say the hell to New York, new jersey and everything above Tennesee. This pisses me off.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> he fell into your BS Elmiril...that's all...


HA!

I just think it's hilarious that Fox has conflicting stories about this. On one hand they have the guys from AL saying it did and then they have another that says it didn't. 

I did not post one statement saying it was true or false. I posted articles. One of the was from the same Fox that he phone interview was from. Seems odd to me that the story has changed several times today. I'm sure it will change more by tomorrow.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WW2 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/
> 
> 
> Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL


Hahahaha!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would GUESS that there was push back from the unions, once it went viral the unions went silent.

Jim

Union member.

YES, Unions make mistakes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It just goes to show you that you cannot fix STUPID. I hope they enjoy their folly.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> I would GUESS that there was push back from the unions, once it went viral the unions went silent.
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...


 
Hey, if it turns out to be true then maybe we'll get lucky enough to see the union members that did it catch a stray bullet. Hoffa is still missing. lol

Funny though that the actions of the union somehow represent the entirety of Yankees. I guess we can judge the entire south by watching that show with the moonshiners. Too funny.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ww2*



WW2 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57544237/ala-utilities-our-crews-not-turned-away-from-n.j/
> 
> 
> *Yankees are coming to eat your children too. ROFL*


*This* is *your* first post on this thread....... or is this not your first post?


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

What an ugly thread. The people who need help are important, not some union north/south pissing contest.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Undead said:


> What an ugly thread. The people who need help are important, not some union north/south pissing contest.


Well, it isn't really surprising....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A few people have a quarrel and now it's f#ck all Sandy victims?!?!

This was an isolated incident that sounds more like a big misunderstanding and even if it was as black and white as it was first rumored, that doesn't reflect the attitude that 99.99% of the NE has in outside help. I have family in NJ and PA and my uncle has assured me that there is plenty of outside, non-union help that has arrived and been welcomed. 

As far as people making money off of others misfortunes, that happens after every natural disaster, regardless of where. There is ignorance everywhere; North, South, East, West, Up and down.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I went thru Hurricane Andrew in Homestead. One of the better days of my life was 3 months after the storm when an Alabama Power crew drove down the street and yelled to me "if you have a meter, we'll plug you in." I grabbed the meter, poured the water out of it that had been there since the storm, shut the generator off, pulled the generator leads from my panel and went to sleep with AC that night.:thumbup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

WW2 said:


> HA!
> 
> I just think it's hilarious that Fox has conflicting stories about this. On one hand they have the guys from AL saying it did and then they have another that says it didn't.
> 
> I did not post one statement saying it was true or false. I posted articles. One of the was from the same Fox that he phone interview was from. Seems odd to me that the story has changed several times today. I'm sure it will change more by tomorrow.


Seems pretty cut and dry to me. They said join the union and you can start work, if you don't then go home.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

Getsome said:


> Seems pretty cut and dry to me. They said join the union and you can start work, if you don't then go home.


 i thought that the south joined the union 147 years ago. so whats the problem let it go already


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Getsome said:


> Seems pretty cut and dry to me. They said join the union and you can start work, if you don't then go home.


Exactly. no matter how you look at it the backdrop story of what captdroot posted is true. Non-union Alabama power workers were held back from working in NJ due to an issue with the ibew union that did not get resolved. And this "issue" occurred at a time of emergency and crisis when it should not have.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

As we waited for clarification, we became aware that Seaside Heights had received the assistance they needed from other sources. To be clear, at no time were our crews 'turned away' from the utility in Seaside Heights.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> As we waited for clarification, we became aware that Seaside Heights had received the assistance they needed from other sources. To be clear, at no time were our crews 'turned away' from the utility in Seaside Heights.


So they currently have and have had all the help they needed then...is that what you are implying...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> So they currently have and have had all the help they needed then...is that what you are implying...


No, I actually took the time to read Decatur Utilities' statement. Their own words.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> As we waited for clarification, we became aware that Seaside Heights had received the assistance they needed from other sources. To be clear, at no time were our crews 'turned away' from the utility in Seaside Heights.


Mr.Hardin did not state the above in his phone interview. Below is the link to his phone conversation.

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1942...ape-in-nj-turns-around-alabama-recovery-crew/


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

The LaJess II said:


> Mr.Hardin did not state the above in his phone interview. Below is the link to his phone conversation.
> 
> http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1942...ape-in-nj-turns-around-alabama-recovery-crew/


Don't know what to say except that is the company's official statement.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> No, I actually took the time to read Decatur Utilities' statement. Their own words.


Yes. but in those words which I read also is the fact that that a crew was held in Virginia because of a union issue that could not be worked out with the ibew union. Given that power is still not restored in many areas affected by Sandy there is the implication that that that Alabama power crews services could have been applied somewhere else in the region, but instead frustrated by ibew bs in their initial attempt to assist the crew was returned home.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Aroundthehorn 

Was the AL power crew held in VA due to union issues or were they not?That is the crux of the issue.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Yes. but in those words which I read also is the fact that that a crew was held in Virginia because of a union issue that could not be worked out with the ibew union. Given that power is still not restored in many areas affected by Sandy there is the implication that that that Alabama power crews services could have been applied somewhere else in the region, but instead frustrated by ibew bs in their initial attempt to assist the crew was returned home.


What is funny is that none of this has been an issue with the other crews from Alabama who have gone up there and helped.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Aroundthehorn
> 
> Was the AL power crew held in VA due to union issues or were they not?That is the crux of the issue.


From what I understand and have read, VA was the staging area. Nobody was "held" anywhere and nobody was turned away. It is their right to turn around and drive back to Alabama. 

Interesting that a catastrophe is turned into a political football, just like Katrina.

I'm not taking up for either side here, by the way.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way it is not political for me either. Just would like to see this reported issue fixed in the future for the good of citizens in need.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> By the way it is not political for me either. Just would like to see this reported issue fixed in the future for the good of citizens in need.


I agree 100%. People up there are really suffering. 

I suspect that all of this could have been worked out rather quickly and without the fireworks, though.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*I started this thread*

I was amazed at what I heard, the people were yelling at the Alabama Utilitiy workers. "Go home. Go back to where you came from". I did not hear anything about unions. I never mentioned unions. I never mentioned any locations, north, south, east, or west. I just could not imagine people behaving that way. People that have just been through a major natural disaster! I don't think I have ever heard or met people that would have yelled those things. 

I would also like to say that this WW2 gentlemen quickly got snide and ugly with his language. IMHO, there is no need for that. It reflects poorly, particularly when folks may be freezing to death! The power company spokes-person can say or print what ever they want. So can the media. *I heard people clearly yelling, "Go home. Go back to where you came from"*. It is that "Comment" that this thread is/was about.

I believe that sorta of "Comment" is uncalled for when someone (anyone) comes to your aid. It's because of this type of language* AND THE LANGUAGE USED BY WW2 (mr anonymous) *that many people will conclude, "Well, let them freeze to death". What a shame.

Who wants neighbors that make comments like that?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Captdroot said:


> I was amazed at what I heard, the people were yelling at the Alabama Utilitiy workers. "Go home. Go back to where you came from". I did not hear anything about unions. I never mentioned unions. I never mentioned any locations, north, south, east, or west. I just could not imagine people behaving that way. People that have just been through a major natural disaster! I don't think I have ever heard or met people that would have yelled those things.
> 
> I would also like to say that this WW2 gentlemen quickly got snide and ugly with his language. IMHO, there is no need for that. It reflects poorly, particularly when folks may be freezing to death! The power company spokes-person can say or print So can the media. *I heard people clearly yelling, "Go home. Go back to where you came from"*. That is what this thread is/was about.
> 
> I believe that sorta of "Comment" is uncalled for when someone (anyone) comes to your aid. It's because of this type of language AND THE LANGUAGE USED BY WW2 (mr anonymous) many people will think, "Well, let them freeze to death". What a shame.


Don't get too wrapped up in it. Just opinions flying around.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> I was amazed at what I heard, the people were yelling at the Alabama Utilitiy workers. "Go home. Go back to where you came from". I did not hear anything about unions. I never mentioned unions. I never mentioned any locations, north, south, east, or west. I just could not imagine people behaving that way. People that have just been through a major natural disaster! I don't think I have ever heard or met people that would have yelled those things.
> 
> I would also like to say that this WW2 gentlemen quickly got snide and ugly with his language. IMHO, there is no need for that. It reflects poorly, particularly when folks may be freezing to death! The power company spokes-person can say or print what ever they want. So can the media. *I heard people clearly yelling, "Go home. Go back to where you came from"*. It is that "Comment" that this thread is/was about.
> 
> ...


1. My post was not directed at you specifically. 
2. My post was aimed at the hate that was being spewed at the YANKEES. in posts 2 to 7. Odd how you didn't get your panties in a wad when they were all essentially saying the Yankees deserve what they get due to the potential that a couple of assholes MAY or MAY NOT have said what was being reported.
3. The Yankees are coming to eat your children comment was sarcasm directed at those who hate Yankees as if they are something evil. 
4. I am not at all anonymous. LOTS of people on here know exactly who I am.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ww2*

Yep, I'm sure they do. Have a nice life...... in cyberspace.

About posts 2 to 7, they were tame to many of your posts. Your foul mouth is coming out rather quickly, too. Perhaps you'll mature, if there is time.

My last comment is a question, "Do you condone that kind behavior towards those that come to your aid?" Your writing and your language lead me to think that you do.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Captdroot said:


> Yep, I'm sure they do. Have a nice life...... in cyberspace.
> 
> About posts 2 to 7, they were tame to many of your posts. Your foul mouth is coming out rather quickly, too. Perhaps you'll mature, if there is time.
> 
> My last comment is a question, "Do you condone that kind behavior towards those that come to your aid?" Your writing and your language lead me to think that you do.


Come on, calm down.


----------



## lomotil (Mar 17, 2008)

just let the Bastards freeze to death in the Dark


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Yep, I'm sure they do. Have a nice life...... in cyberspace.
> 
> About posts 2 to 7, they were tame to many of your posts. Your foul mouth is coming out rather quickly, too. Perhaps you'll mature, if there is time.
> 
> My last comment is a question, "Do you condone that kind behavior towards those that come to your aid?" Your writing and your language lead me to think that you do.


 
Yep, you sure got me figured out. 

Assumptions being what they are and all.

Oh, golly, I hope some day I am as mature as you are.

I got my foul mouth serving in the Navy. I like it, but, if you don't all of my posts have WW2 at the top so you can just skip right by them.

I would suggest that when you log on to the internets you put your big girl panties on. It's tough out there.

Do I condone it? I am not their dad or their employer. If they did it and that is not what the company wants then they will fire the little asshole.

The power company down here ran into all kinds of nonsense when they went to certain neighborhoods down here. Pretending that this area is full of saints during the natural disasters is the biggest batch of horse shit yet. But, you go ahead and keep your elitist head in the sand and pretend you live amongst the angels. ROFL


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Its all about money.. whats the big deal!?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lomotil said:


> just let the Bastards freeze to death in the Dark


Nice.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris V said:


> A few people have a quarrel and now it's f#ck all Sandy victims?!?!
> 
> This was an isolated incident that sounds more like a big misunderstanding and even if it was as black and white as it was first rumored, that doesn't reflect the attitude that 99.99% of the NE has in outside help. I have family in NJ and PA and my uncle has assured me that there is plenty of outside, non-union help that has arrived and been welcomed.
> 
> As far as people making money off of others misfortunes, that happens after every natural disaster, regardless of where. There is ignorance everywhere; North, South, East, West, Up and down.


I agree with you Chris. When I first read it I thought that it was an isolated incident. From what I saw on TV most of those folks that can not get running water or heat would beg anybody to fix it for them. I was the same way during Ivan when the Mississippi crew came through and fixed me up. I could have kissed their feet for a burst of air conditioning.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

lomotil said:


> just let the Bastards freeze to death in the Dark


Now is that the Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, or secular humanist attitude to take toward anyone? A lot of us have relatives and friends in the NE who are very good people and would come here or send money to help you.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the video that the OP is referring to concerning union workers telling the Alabama guys to go home. But it appears to have absolutely nothing to do with Sandy as there seems to be no damage to anything in the area on the video. 

Unfortunately this video has been reported as being the story where they turn away the Alabama electrical workers. It appears to be Union workers on strike against Verizon for some reason. I don't know who is in the truck. Probably some Verizon workers from other non union states brought in to offset the union workers that aren't performing their jobs like they should.

Warning - foul language.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Front page on Fox News tonight

http://www.foxbusiness.com/governme...nj-causes-alabama-recovery-crew-to-head-home/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the funniest "cut off your nose to spite your face" story I've heard in FOREVER. ... YOu got "nonunion" experienced linemen ready to hook up power, and you've go 90 year old people who will be freezing and you're talking UNION SHIT.... OMG it's way past time for a takeover. THis would be the funniest joke of the year if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> This is the funniest "cut off your nose to spite your face" story I've heard in FOREVER. ... YOu got "nonunion" experienced linemen ready to hook up power, and you've go 90 year old people who will be freezing and you're talking UNION SHIT.... OMG it's way past time for a takeover. THis would be the funniest joke of the year if it wasn't so sad.


Seriously. You should read the company's statement.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*To all*

Am I lying about what I heard on several different radio broadcasts?

I don't get it. Why is it that people want to believe a corporate spokesman? He is paid to spin. He does, says, and prints what the company wants him to say. When so many people are protesting corporate America, yet now many want to believe corporate America.

Those people in the NE need help. They hopefully will get help just as fast as it can happen. NO ONE SHOULD BE YELLING, "GO HOME. GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM". Once they resolve the electrical grid problems, that might be the the time to *ask* the strangers, "Why are you still here?"

FYI, no one has asked me where I live? Where did I live 5,10, 20, 50, 60 yrs ago? Where do my friends and family live? This thread is simply about "People on the planet earth that are acting poorly". They are someone's neighbors. They live somewhere. They live in the area affected by the "Superstorm".

If you want to call me a lair, that is OK. If you want to deny the truth, in order to make yourself RIGHT, that's a joke. When you blame the Navy for your language, that is cowardly. God will sort it out for all of us.


----------

